# Wie kann man in gentoo ssh aktievieren?

## linjunky

Bevor man sich von einem Fernrechner auf Gentoo verbindet braucht man doch zuerst ssh. Und ich wüsste gerne mit welchen Befehl man ssh aktivert.

Danke im Voraus

----------

## nikaya

ssh ist standardmäßig installiert.Muß nur noch gestartet werden:

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

Wenn es immer gestartet werden soll:

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

----------

## linjunky

ja genau das wollte ich wissen. 

danke schön

----------

## a.forlorn

Root login ist per default an, nur so als Info.  :Wink: 

----------

## Malla

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> ssh ist standardmäßig installiert.

 

"Standardmäßig installiert"? Wenn ich Gentoo neu aufsetze, hab ich doch nicht automatisch ssh drauf, oder seh ich das falsch?

Gruß

Malla

----------

## hampelratte

wenn ich gentoo neuinstalliere habe ich gar nichts standardmässig drauf  :Wink:  fast. aber ssh ist definitiv nicht dabei.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ssh ist immer standardmäßig installiert bei Gentoo.

Siehe Inhaltsliste des Stage3 Archivs: ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/stage3-x86-2007.0.tar.bz2.CONTENTS

MfG. Stefan

----------

## hampelratte

ok, gebe zu, dass ich schon länger kein gentoo mehr neuinstalliert habe. wozu auch  :Wink: . das letzte mal, als ich das gemacht habe, war noch kein ssh dabei. da bin ich mir sicher. zumindest der server nicht. naja, ist ja auch schnuppe. dass es jetzt standardmässig dabei ist, gefällt mir auch besser.

----------

## xraver

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Root login ist per default an, nur so als Info. 

 

In die /etc/ssh/sshd_config

```

PermitRootLogin no
```

Nu so als Info  :Wink: .

----------

## a.forlorn

Ok, dann war es aber mal Standard.

----------

